

Study: Moderate Drinking Seems To Prolong Life - joe_the_user
http://singularityhub.com/2010/09/02/heavy-drinkers-outlive-non-drinkers-longevity-never-tasted-so-good/

======
joe_the_user
I mostly posted this because I'd heard debunkings of earlier results based on
the claim that the "abstainers" who were followed in studies were generally
former alcoholics whose health had likely already been damaged.

This study claims to control for previous lifestyle choices and socio-economic
status and points to a fairly significant effect.

